# Help needed for irish citizens trying to get work visas to US



## taracat (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi There,

Myself and my fiance are looking to head to the states to find work. I have been offered unpaid work in a research facility and my finace is an IT professional. Does anyone know whether or not once we are married (in October) and he gets a sponsorhsip (work visa), whether I as his wife can come on the same visa, if I am not currently employed? Or would I have to arrange for my own work visa, through the research facility even though theu aren't paying me? Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome. As you may have noticed, I've moved this over to the America section, where it should attract the attention of those who know about these things.

AFAIK, if you go over on a dependent visa (i.e. as his wife) chances are you won't have the right to work in the US. There are a couple of visa categories where this isn't the case, though, and it will depend entirely on what type of visa he winds up with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taracat said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Myself and my fiance are looking to head to the states to find work. I have been offered unpaid work in a research facility and my finace is an IT professional. Does anyone know whether or not once we are married (in October) and he gets a sponsorhsip (work visa), whether I as his wife can come on the same visa, if I am not currently employed? Or would I have to arrange for my own work visa, through the research facility even though theu aren't paying me? Thanks!!


Insufficient information.
Which visa is your fiancée using?


----------



## taracat (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Bev,

Thanks for getting back to me. I am actually a researcher and have approached a University over there to see if I can work for them unpaid as a research assistant (until I can find some work). Do you think I need to approach the university for their help with this? Although I wouldn't want to jeapordising my chances of helping out at the university, as it would be great experience for me. Is there a research visa I can get? Or could I go out there on a holiday' basis and apply for a visa once there?

Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hm, I was kind of wondering about the bit where you were going to work "unpaid" as a researcher. It won't get you a visa, unless perhaps you could qualify as a student - but that means pretty severe limitations on your right to work.

Changing visa status once you're in the US is a tricky move. Better to start job hunting now, perhaps allowing for a trip or two over to the US for interviewing (once you have any positive response to the job search). But if you manage to find a job that would get you an H1B visa, your spouse will only be entitled to a "dependent" visa, without work privileges.

Attempting to go over on independent work visas (i.e. H1B's) is a very dodgy move. If one of you loses their job, they have 30 days to leave the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taracat said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I am actually a researcher and have approached a University over there to see if I can work for them unpaid as a research assistant (until I can find some work). Do you think I need to approach the university for their help with this? Although I wouldn't want to jeapordising my chances of helping out at the university, as it would be great experience for me. Is there a research visa I can get? Or could I go out there on a holiday' basis and apply for a visa once there?
> 
> Thanks,


The University will have an International Student Office that does all the visa stuff. You'll need to contact them. For research, you're probably in J territory. But the university has to sponsor your visa -- you cannot do it independently.

Doing even unpaid work on a VWP entry is very iffy. There's only one way you could possibly change status from a VWP entry.........and that's marrying a US citizen.


----------

